# New Store in South Bay



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Let me preface by saying I have no affilation with the store.

There is a new store in Chula Vista, they are mid to high-end bicycles and lots of tri-gear. I went in just to go check it out, and the owner was there he is a pretty nice guy. 

They are having a grand opening on May 10th, bunch of bikes to test ride and stuff. 

They are off east H St by the Pep Boys, the store is called Pulse Endurance Sports.

Just wanted to put the word out.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Good is about time the southbay*

gets a good bike store.

I know all the other anoes , and I go moths without setting foot in them. Hell I even have a membership and still dont go it:mad2:


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

That's right across the street from my house. I'm going to stop by and check it out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Pep Boys*

Hey, thanks for reminding me I need to go to Pep Boys and get a new windshield wiper arm (I guess I can check out the new bike store too).


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hey cocolo I'm boricua too*

what are you doing on the wrong coast.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

The Rican's are spreading like a plague across the country, what was once contained in Miami and Far Rockaway is now in San Diego too. lol. JK. 

Hey Cocolo, what kind of bike do you ride? I live down in Bonita, but climb H st for "fun" sometimes.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Pulse Endurance Sports*

Checked out the shop today and the owner Mike used to work at Hi-Tech and B&L. He decided to open up his own shop and felt that the South County didn't really have any high end bike shops. At the shop I noticed bikes from Specialized, Kuota, Pinnarello and Suplicy. They will also be carrying Orbea, Seven and Waterford. Mike and his business partner also like to participate in triathlons and marathons so they do have a selection of gear for those of you who are into these sports.

Check out their web page and also look at their group rides and runs
http://pulse-es.com/. They will also have a grand opening on May 10th.

And no, I do not work for the shop. Just trying to support a local bike shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mike seems like a nice guy. I work at performance so its refreshing to get away from trek/southbay bikes/warehouse/perfomance/etc.

de.abeja... try climbing mt miguel off proctor valley, its longer than H street with no traffic.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Chromese5 - I have also discovered the new route up Mt Miguel. It's about a two mile climb anywhere from 6 to 8 percent. There is a little flat area as you cross over the 125 toll road. I live in Rancho Del Rey and I head down Otay Lakes Road, make a right on Bonita Road to Proctor and after the climb ride over to the Olympic Training center.

Are any of you guy's doing the Cycle Eastlake road ride this Sunday?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Them aren't climbs try the climb by the otay border*

crossing , pretty close to the prison. All away up to the radio antennas, 7 miles and 3,000 feets. 52 minutes on a mtb bike.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Best thing we got in our neighborhood for hill repeats.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Chromese5 - For hill repeats there is also Coral Canyon up to Corpus Christi Church and also Central, which parallels Coral Canyon - it's steeper in some sections. Another hill is on Surey Drive by Allen Elementary school off Bonita Road.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

suck it chromese! I'm 'onna slap you next time I see you.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Edster said:


> Chromese5 - For hill repeats there is also Coral Canyon up to Corpus Christi Church and also Central, which parallels Coral Canyon - it's steeper in some sections. Another hill is on Surey Drive by Allen Elementary school off Bonita Road.


I think I like mt miguel cause i like the longer climbs. Coral is too short for me even though its steeper. J street is also longer than H street but it is not as steep.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Go do hill repeats on Lynnwood.
Low vehicle traffic no outlet street, very steep.
www.usatf.org/routes/view.asp?rID=214408

0.64 miles + 272 feet vertical gain = 12.4% grade ( 3,379.2' ÷ 272' = 12.42 )

That hill sucks.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

my friend/ co worker lives on that hill. he says it is not fun.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

btw, i am starting some group rides for beginners. I know some of you aren't beginners but I thought it would be good since a lot of my customers are new to biking. we are looking at doing slow rides on the weekends for rec/socializing.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Two Words . . .*



chromese5 said:


> my friend/ co worker lives on that hill. he says it is not fun.


Honey Springs.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Honey Springs.



I wish we had something like that close to here.


----------



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

Honey springs, lyons valley, skyline, dulzura, we got lots of climbs around here.
if you want a steep hill, there is one in Spring Valley, by Jamacha rd, i don't remember the name of the street, i think its Grand but am not sure. It is about 200-300 meters long, but it is STEEP !! its the steepest thing i;ve done. I have a 27 in the back and i could barely get to the top going straight, and you can't do it seated, you HAVE to stand on the pedals. A friend had his ibike and is preetty accurate, i think it read 27% grade.
Also, by Otay lakes rd..up to H street, you can take Monte elevado, its steeper and no lights or traffic.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

There's also Mt. Helix and there are several ways to get up to the top. If you want real adventure, isolation (including spotty cell phone coverage) there is this fire road by Kitchen Creek that leads up to Sunrise Highway. It's about 12 miles of climbing. Don't do it by yourself because you are isolated from the modern comforts and are real close with nature. Once you get up to Sunrise, hand a right for a couple of miles to a general store.

Did anyone do the Cycle Eastlake ride this past Sunday? 90 degree plus temperatures, especially coming back UP that Barrett Junction grade.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Maria Ave and Ramona St 32% and 28.3% grade respectively located north off Jamacha Rd (not blvd) in Spring Valley.

Poe and Oliphant St's 28.6% and 26.6% grades . Rosecrans west, north on Newell P&O are right next to each other on the left.

These are the four steepest paved streets in all of San Diego per the city engineers I have spoken with. Climbing up these is really worth the ride or even drive to feel like you are going to flip over backwards.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

aldiyo said:


> Honey springs, lyons valley, skyline, dulzura, we got lots of climbs around here.
> if you want a steep hill, there is one in Spring Valley, by Jamacha rd, i don't remember the name of the street, i think its Grand but am not sure. It is about 200-300 meters long, but it is STEEP !! its the steepest thing i;ve done. I have a 27 in the back and i could barely get to the top going straight, and you can't do it seated, you HAVE to stand on the pedals. A friend had his ibike and is preetty accurate, i think it read 27% grade.
> Also, by Otay lakes rd..up to H street, you can take Monte elevado, its steeper and no lights or traffic.


How is the traffic on otay, the 95, and jamacha? I go on the weekends to Honey Springs when I have a chance but that is because I have a lot of free time and there seems to be little traffic in the early in the morning (like 6 AM). 

I am looking for climbs within 15 minutes of biking from paradise hills so I might check out Sping Valley. My friend lives off Helix so that looks like a nice climb. I always wanted to try dictionary hill in Spring Valley but I don't know if it is steep... it seems like an urban legend from my childhood days of kids riding down on their skateboards and that hill being the benchmark of "balls".


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

chromese5 said:


> I wish we had something like that close to here.


Honey Springs Rd. It's past the HWY 94 and end of Telegraph Canyon Rd.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Honey Springs Rd. It's past the HWY 94 and end of Telegraph Canyon Rd.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1560849&postcount=23


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

If you really hate yourself ride Honey Springs, then into Pine Valley. From there take Pine Creek Rd. to the top of Mt. Laguna. I have done all parts of the ride but have not mustered up enough self loathing to combine them into one long ride. Pine creek is probably the hardest sustained climb in SD County. (I would say Palomar but Pine creek is "push your bike steep" in a few parts).


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Far East*



bmolloy said:


> If you really hate yourself ride Honey Springs, then into Pine Valley. From there take Pine Creek Rd. to the top of Mt. Laguna. I have done all parts of the ride but have not mustered up enough self loathing to combine them into one long ride. Pine creek is probably the hardest sustained climb in SD County. (I would say Palomar but Pine creek is "push your bike steep" in a few parts).


"Kitchen Creek" is pretty tough. Not so steep but the pitch is constant and long (I believe it's 12 miles total distance).


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

JaeP - Yeah Kitchen Creek is tough and your also out in the middle of nowhere and the cell phone coverage is not very good. We had a group of about 10 or 12 of us do this route last year and my buddy cramped up really bad and had to walk it off half way up. We got kind of worried as we were waiting for him at Sunrise Highway and we were ready to head back down to see how he was doing, but we couldn't get a hold of him on his cell.


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

moab63 said:


> what are you doing on the wrong coast.


Wrong coast? I've been here since 1986 straight from Puerto Rico and I don't know any other coast!


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

de.abeja said:


> The Rican's are spreading like a plague across the country, what was once contained in Miami and Far Rockaway is now in San Diego too. lol. JK.
> 
> Hey Cocolo, what kind of bike do you ride? I live down in Bonita, but climb H st for "fun" sometimes.


I ride a Pinarello and a Gitane FDJ replica. Both with Record. By the way, chromese is right about Mt. Miguel. That's a good climb to do repeats on and it has very little traffic.


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is another loop that is close to the area and has a lot of climbing. From East H Street, take Otay Lakes Road to Hwy 94. Go towards Jamul and climb Skyline Truck Trail. Go down Lyons Valley Road back to Hwy 94. Go down to Rancho San Diego and then come up Jamul Road. Get ready for the steep last section right at the point where Mexican Canyon Road is. Ride back to Chula Vista via Hwy 94. Is about a 4hr ride and your legs should feel very good after that.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Cocolo - Another loop is to take Otay Lakes Road, left on 94, right on Honey Springs and follow that (or should I say CLIMB) route until you hit the "4 corners". If you go straight, that is Skyline Truck Tail (more climbing). If you go left that is Lyons Valley and will eventually hook up to Skyline. If you go right, which is Lyons Valley as well, this takes you to Japutul road. In the first two options you'll end up on the 94, veer left back to Chula Vista.


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

Edster said:


> Cocolo - Another loop is to take Otay Lakes Road, left on 94, right on Honey Springs and follow that (or should I say CLIMB) route until you hit the "4 corners". If you go straight, that is Skyline Truck Tail (more climbing). If you go left that is Lyons Valley and will eventually hook up to Skyline. If you go right, which is Lyons Valley as well, this takes you to Japutul road. In the first two options you'll end up on the 94, veer left back to Chula Vista.


Yes, that's one of my usual Saturday morning loops. You can also do the Great Western Loop backwards once you get to the 4 corners by turning right on Lyons Valley towards the bee farm (Japatul Road). I know the area well. If you really want to make the ride interesting, turn right at Japatul Road and keep going towards Descanso all the way to Pine Valley. That's a long day!


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ha I been here longer but I did stop*



Cocolo said:


> Wrong coast? I've been here since 1986 straight from Puerto Rico and I don't know any other coast!


on the other coast for a couple of years.:thumbsup: 

Might leave this coast in the near future.


----------



## ansel (Feb 23, 2007)

bmolloy said:


> If you really hate yourself ride Honey Springs, then into Pine Valley. From there take Pine Creek Rd. to the top of Mt. Laguna. I have done all parts of the ride but have not mustered up enough self loathing to combine them into one long ride. Pine creek is probably the hardest sustained climb in SD County. (I would say Palomar but Pine creek is "push your bike steep" in a few parts).


I'm hoping to do this ride some time this month from my house in IB. If I did Kitchen Creek it would be around 150 miles. Do you know how far it is from Descanso round trip via Pine Creek Rd. Also, any idea what the grade is up Pine Creek and how long is the climb. Seems like I read somewhere it was an 8 mile climb.


----------



## ansel (Feb 23, 2007)

BTW I did visit the Pulse store last week. Really nice shop and a nice guy running it.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

ansel said:


> I'm hoping to do this ride some time this month from my house in IB. If I did Kitchen Creek it would be around 150 miles. Do you know how far it is from Descanso round trip via Pine Creek Rd. Also, any idea what the grade is up Pine Creek and how long is the climb. Seems like I read somewhere it was an 8 mile climb.



I can't remember the round trip from Descanso to Laguna via Pine Creek. It is in the 40 mile range roughly. Pine creek is about 8 miles from the bottom to Sunrise Hwy a few miles north of the Laguna store. My Garmin crapped out as usual the one time I rode pine creek (I usually do kitchen creek which is an 11 mile climb). As for the grade, I would say most of it is in the 8% range, but there are some seriously steeper parts that hit the 20% range. This climb is tough! It was so steep in parts, I had to do the paper boy. Definitely bring the compact or triple, I used a 39x27 and that was not really an easy enough gear ratio.


----------



## gopatsox (Jun 4, 2008)

*mt laguna questions*

I am riding up there this weekend with some buddies. We beginning at 79 and the 8 and then are going old state rte 80 back through pine valley then up kitchen creek to sunrise highway. We want to come down into pine valley. Do you know what the connector road is that you would take a left off of sunrise highway to get down to pine valley via pine creek?

Also does anyone know any other route up there (off the beaten track) worth while. Big hills are perfect...only road biking though. I have been trying to find out about boulder creek rd from Julian down to descanco. Is this gravel or is it paved?


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

gopatsox said:


> I am riding up there this weekend with some buddies. We beginning at 79 and the 8 and then are going old state rte 80 back through pine valley then up kitchen creek to sunrise highway. We want to come down into pine valley. Do you know what the connector road is that you would take a left off of sunrise highway to get down to pine valley via pine creek?
> 
> Also does anyone know any other route up there (off the beaten track) worth while. Big hills are perfect...only road biking though. I have been trying to find out about boulder creek rd from Julian down to descanco. Is this gravel or is it paved?



Here is the motion based file from the pine creek ride I did. There is only half of it there due to the "I only work sometimes" Garmin Edge 305. It does show the turn onto pine creek from sunrise highway though.

Enjoy the ride.

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2969697


----------



## ansel (Feb 23, 2007)

bmolloy said:


> I can't remember the round trip from Descanso to Laguna via Pine Creek. It is in the 40 mile range roughly. Pine creek is about 8 miles from the bottom to Sunrise Hwy a few miles north of the Laguna store. My Garmin crapped out as usual the one time I rode pine creek (I usually do kitchen creek which is an 11 mile climb). As for the grade, I would say most of it is in the 8% range, but there are some seriously steeper parts that hit the 20% range. This climb is tough! It was so steep in parts, I had to do the paper boy. Definitely bring the compact or triple, I used a 39x27 and that was not really an easy enough gear ratio.


Thanks for the 411. I don't think I could handle it on my 39x23 or as part of a 150 mile ride, so I'll save that one for another day. I knew it was steep. One of my friends rode it and messed up his knees. I'll stick to the friendlier gradients on Kitchen Creek for long miles. I met some guys doing a ride they called "Quadzilla" passing Laguna Mtn Lodge 4 or 5 times. I think it climbs Sunrise, Kitchen Creek, 79 and Pine Creek. That's real punishment.


----------



## gopatsox (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! This is perfect. 

We are meeting up at the park and ride at 8 and 79 at 7:30 am saturday morning if anyone wants to go. Range of riders from 17mph on this ride to 15mph. Stop up at top on Laguna at mile 30 then back down.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/descanso/455497984053

Feel free to join us.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well how did it go, sat we were doing*

the swamis ride longggggggg ride. This ride looks interesting.


----------

